# Group therapy? Yuck!



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

Hello again!

As I probably mentioned before, I'm planning on seeking professional help, but before I do, I need someone's input, particularly someone who has gone to see a psych. Are you forced to participate in group therapy or forced into something else that just gets you more depressed?

I remember going to see a psych about 7 years ago (not to treat my anxiety, but as a favour to him, who needed to work on somebody for his thesis), and it did not go well. After the first session I just wanted to drop out of the whole thing. After two sessions, he asked me to get a couple of letter recommendations from friends (a gimmick to try and boost my self-confidence). Where the hell was I supposed to get those letter recommendations? My teachers did not know me on a personal level, I had no friends, close relatives didn't count. Uggh! I told this to the psych, and he just got upset, and then I got upset too.

So, I do not want to go through that again. It's just too much! (Just writing this is upsetting me.) And if I can barely handle one-on-one, much less will I be able to endure group therapy.

Anyone know what I should look for in a therapist?

Have a nice day!


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

Oops! I forgot to ask, how do you say 'no' to a psych when you don't want to see him/her anymore or plan on switching psychs?


----------



## sh0x (Oct 9, 2006)

look for a therapist that has lots of years of experience, i read in a article that experience matters as much if not more than the degree they have. if you don't want to see a therapist anymore, tell them the truth, they won't get angry, or you could always make up a lie, for example, "i just got fired and can't affored therapy anymore."


----------



## Marc (Feb 19, 2007)

I've been in therapy for quite some time now. My advice to you is to make sure you have a therapist that makes you feel better about yourself. If the therapist continues to harp on areas where you need to improve or some deficiency in your thinking it can just make you feel worse. This has been the case for me. I would leave my therapist's office feeling overwhelmed by all the 'work' I'd have to do to live normally that it made trying to make progress seem impossible. Consequently, I didn't try. I guess what I'm trying to say is don't let the therapist worry you into 'making an effort'. Let them help you build yourself up internally and the effort in the external world will come.


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

Group therapy may not be all that bad as you think. At least with group therapy, all the attention won't be on you and you alone, and you'll get to meet other anxiety sufferers, and maybe gain a few friendships/support network. 

I've only been to individual therapy, and yes, it has helped. My counselor is very supportive and caring, and she's always trying to build me up and make me feel good about myself. It really depends on the therapist, but when it comes straight down to it, you are the only one who can help yourself. Therapists just guide you in the right direction, but the choice is ultimately up to you.


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

sh0x said:


> if you don't want to see a therapist anymore, tell them the truth,


Hey, honesty. I ought to try that.  Thanks to all who replied, it was really helpful.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

it sounds like you went to the wrong therapist...ive been to group therapy before...and...it didnt help too much...but thats cuz i didnt let them help me...i shut everyone out while i was there...im going back in a few weeks...im gonna try to change my attitude and see if theres any difference :stu


----------



## ungod (Jan 7, 2006)

I personally went to see a therapist some 4 month ago. Looking through all the possible therapists in the area, I chose the one with the highest degree and most experience (he had apparently done it since 1975), but the result wasn't all that successful. He kinda saw me as an easy suspect "only" with severe shyness (whatever that means - apparently he was able to set that diagnosis the very first day after little talk), and so he underestimated my anxiety (or overestimated my willpower/strength) and I never really trusted him enough to really open up and tell him the truth (I generally hate whining and attempt to hold it to myself). At the third session, he kinda felt my ambivalence toward the whole and therefore we agreed to set it all on hold. If I didn't contact him before March 1st, the case was considered closed (which I assume it is by now).

My point is like Marc said: It is vital that you feel good around your therapist, and really that you are honest with him since he can't read your mind. As for ending the whole, that went smoothly for my part. The therapist did a good job assuring me that it was okay, and ending the lot was definitely easier than starting it.

Since I haven't tried other therapists, I can't give any qualitative advice regarding choice of therapist. I can't pinpoint whether my therapist really did anything wrong - and to be honest, I don't feel like trying another one anytime soon. To overcome anxieties as broad as the ours, I think requires a great amount of willpower and some supportive few to assist, and guide, and push you when needed (such as a therapist) - apparently I had/have neither.


----------

